# Steam-Version von Torchlight auf deutsch?



## Maschiach (14. April 2010)

Hallo,
Torchlight wurde ja mittlerweile komplett ins Deutsche synchronisiert. Meine Frage dazu: kann man seine Steam-Version irgendwie dementsprechend updaten? Hab bislang keinerlei Informationen darüber gefunden, heißt das, dass es nicht möglich ist? Wäre ja ne nette Option...


----------



## chbdiablo (14. April 2010)

Nein, das geht nicht.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das noch kommen wird, da Jowood die lokalisierten Daten bestimmt nicht and alle Spieler weitergeben will, die über Steam oder woanders als ihre eigene deutsche Retail gekauft haben.


----------



## ziegenbock (15. April 2010)

doch, das geht. einfach den mod runterladen und installieren. allerdings wird nicht alles übersetzt. so werden z.b. waffen teilwiese in englisch angezeigt.

link: http://www.spieleplanet.eu/showthread.php?s=f4c96fa3246e5002a5e60e43b91e862d&t=46440


----------



## LazerusKI (15. April 2010)

kann man nicht einfach bei den einstellungen des spiels die sprache ändern?
in Supreme Commander hatte ich das problem mit fehlenden sounds in der deutschen version, also habe ich rechtsklick auf das spiel gemacht, und die sprache geändert. nach mehrstündigem download hatte ich dann die englscihe


----------



## ziegenbock (15. April 2010)

LazerusKI schrieb:


> kann man nicht einfach bei den einstellungen des spiels die sprache ändern?
> in Supreme Commander hatte ich das problem mit fehlenden sounds in der deutschen version, also habe ich rechtsklick auf das spiel gemacht, und die sprache geändert. nach mehrstündigem download hatte ich dann die englscihe


nein, das geht nicht.


----------

